# Drivers Registration of Spain



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Anybody know what this is?

My OH got caught on a traffic cam speeding (bad boy!) and the letter states that after having identified the driver as someone who isn't registered in the "Drivers Registration of Spain" you now must show a copy of the Authorisation that allows Nando to drive in Spain

We have had a fine before about 18mths ago for same thing (bloody roadworks!) and we were not asked for this then.....things seem to have changed yet again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> Anybody know what this is?
> 
> My OH got caught on a traffic cam speeding (bad boy!) and the letter states that after having identified the driver as someone who isn't registered in the "Drivers Registration of Spain" you now must show a copy of the Authorisation that allows Nando to drive in Spain
> 
> We have had a fine before about 18mths ago for same thing (bloody roadworks!) and we were not asked for this then.....things seem to have changed yet again


they must mean that he hasn't registered his licence here......... though afaik, that isn't (wasn't :confused2: ) a legal requirement


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> they must mean that he hasn't registered his licence here......... though afaik, that isn't (wasn't :confused2: ) a legal requirement


 How strange??? And isnt Nando Spanish (more or less lol) anyway????? Go see Trafico and let us know if there have been any changes???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> How strange??? And isnt Nando Spanish (more or less lol) anyway????? Go see Trafico and let us know if there have been any changes???
> 
> Jo xxx





for some reason I thought donz was talking about someone with a UK (or other no-Spanish) license


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> for some reason I thought donz was talking about someone with a UK (or other no-Spanish) license



He probably does have a UK licence cos he lived in the UK - actually I'm not sure of his history, so maybe Donz could fill us in with what we need to know. BTW Donz, I'm only assuming he's Spanish because I happen to know his cousin lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

he is half Spanish but we both hold UK licences. 

The UK licence has the EU symbol on and I was always under the impression it was accepted here until it expired. I have been stopped for papers on a couple of occasions while driving and never had an issue with my licence with the Guardia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> he is half Spanish but we both hold UK licences.
> 
> The UK licence has the EU symbol on and I was always under the impression it was accepted here until it expired. I have been stopped for papers on a couple of occasions while driving and never had an issue with my licence with the Guardia?


yes, unless it has all changed in the past week or so that IS the case - your UK license is legal here until it expires


there was a drive (no pun intended) though for everyone to register their licences with the Spanish authorities, but as I said, I didn't think it was _required 

_
Driving licences and vehicles


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks you - I am fairly sure the link it gives on the Embassy site states that registering your licence is voluntary...... I am going to print it and take it to trafico tomorrow. In the meantime just waiting on my Spanish friends to tell me if I've interpreted that right!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> thanks you - I am fairly sure the link it gives on the Embassy site states that registering your licence is voluntary...... I am going to print it and take it to trafico tomorrow. In the meantime just waiting on my Spanish friends to tell me if I've interpreted that right!


I didn't look today, but that's what it said last time I did look


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi

If you are living in Spain and driving on a UK licence I think you will find that you are supposed to go to your local traffic office and register the licence. They take your licence send it to Madrid, they give you a temporary licence and within three weeks your licence comes back all registered, thereafter if you get stopped by the Guardia they can check that you are registered salute you then send you on your way. My wife and I did this some years ago and found it very easy to do, now as our UK licences have expired we have full Spanish licences, Oh by the way it cost us 12 euro to register both UK licences. dont know what it costs now


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are living in Spain and driving on a UK licence I think you will find that you are supposed to go to your local traffic office and register the licence. They take your licence send it to Madrid, they give you a temporary licence and within three weeks your licence comes back all registered, thereafter if you get stopped by the Guardia they can check that you are registered salute you then send you on your way. My wife and I did this some years ago and found it very easy to do, now as our UK licences have expired we have full Spanish licences, Oh by the way it cost us 12 euro to register both UK licences. dont know what it costs now


it IS voluntary though - not required


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A couple of thoughts.

Assuming Spain has a points system and the ticket means points then they want to give the points to the driver. IIRC the EU rules they can apply the same point system to EU but non local licenses. So in this case an UK license.

The other idea. If it was a camera are you sure they aren't asking you to confirm who was driving?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I've already done the confirmation part. This is the 2nd letter. The letter definitely asked as stated in my original post


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to let everyone know...I got my Spanish driving licence in the post yesterday,, it cost around 30 euros including the photo and the whole process took nine weeks and involved two trips to Trafico in La Linea, both of which were quick and painless.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Just to let everyone know...I got my Spanish driving licence in the post yesterday,, it cost around 30 euros including the photo and the whole process took nine weeks and involved two trips to Trafico in La Linea, both of which were quick and painless.


Likewise with the bonus that the Spanish d/l acts as an ID if you are going to a shop where you aren't known and wish to pay by card - saves carrying/losing your passport!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If the vehicle is registered in your name it sounds like what they are asking for is a copy of the authorisation (letter ) that allows him to drive the vehicle?


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Even if you are using a UK licence in Spain you are still required to take all the medicals at the ages required by the Spanish system. Is he of an age that this may be required ?


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it IS voluntary though - not required


Cheers for that, Have just checked out the link you provided and now it looks like it is voluntary. We registered as it saves a lot of hassle especially when dealing with the Guardia, I wanted to do this as I had at the time all my HGV licenses and many other registered class of vehicles I drove on my UK licence. I was also driving out of Gibraltar but living in Spain, so needed to know where I stood. It was advised to register my licence to avoid any said hassle which indeed it did on more than one occasion. So even though it is now looks like its voluntary I personally would recommend it.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

a Spanish friend of mine said she looked on the DGT website and found a page where it says if you are a resident you must trade in your UK licence for a Spanish one after 6 mths!

Will be interesting if it DOES say that as it contradicts the page I found!

We are going down today so hopefully will have some information later but this is very typical of any 'system' here - one dept does not talk to another and often there is very contradictory rules (that's when it's not the policia or guardia ripping you off!!)

On the ID note I have also never had an issue using my UK (EU) licence as ID


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> a Spanish friend of mine said she looked on the DGT website and *found a page where it says if you are a resident you must trade in your UK licence for a Spanish one after 6 mths!*
> 
> Will be interesting if it DOES say that as it contradicts the page I found!
> 
> ...


why wouldn't that surprise me......

ask her if she can find the page again - & the one you read...... I can never find my way around that damn website


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes I have done


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

donz said:


> a Spanish friend of mine said she looked on the DGT website and found a page where it says if you are a resident you must trade in your UK licence for a Spanish one after 6 mths!
> 
> Will be interesting if it DOES say that as it contradicts the page I found!
> 
> ...



Thats why I posted, although its voluntary to register your UK licence it does mean you do not have to exchange it for a Spanish licence. I drove on my registered UK licence for 10 years and was stopped a few times by the Guardia doing their random checks. 
The first occasion the Guardia told me that I had to change my licence for a Spanish one, but after I told him that my licence was registered In Spain he took it checked on his radio or computer (whatever) then came back handed me my licence saluted me and said everything was in order thank you very much. Second time no problems. Third time no problems etc etc. 
So even though it looks like it is voluntary it does in my opinion save a lot of hassle and its cheaper than a new Spanish especially if you have a lot of time left on your licence before expiry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wiggytheone said:


> Thats why I posted, although its voluntary to register your UK licence it does mean you do not have to exchange it for a Spanish licence. I drove on my registered UK licence for 10 years and was stopped a few times by the Guardia doing their random checks.
> The first occasion the Guardia told me that I had to change my licence for a Spanish one, but after I told him that my licence was registered In Spain he took it checked on his radio or computer (whatever) then came back handed me my licence saluted me and said everything was in order thank you very much. Second time no problems. Third time no problems etc etc.
> So even though it looks like it is voluntary it does in my opinion save a lot of hassle and its cheaper than a new Spanish especially if you have a lot of time left on your licence before expiry


The last I spoke to the UK in Spain (embassy) and had contact with Trafico, just having your UK EU picture licence registered does not mean you can keep it for ever here. In fact you cant keep it past 10 years any way because it expires. When it expires you have to renew it for it to be legal, and you cant renew a licence in the UK if you are no longer a resident there. A UK photo licence also has to fall in with Spanish laws, and therefore you need a medical cerificate to back it up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

that was something I didnt realise, UK/EU drivers licences only last for 10 years now and have to be updated and renewed - theres an expiry date written on them and reminders are sent to the address on the licence, so if you're in Spain.......

Jo xxxx


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

y Wife and I both traded our UK licences for Spanish it makes life much easier.
The new licences are handy for Id when using credit cards in shops when and as NIE Id in most situations


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

well we have been and no issues. Paid the fine and they have taken a copy of my licence as I am the registered owner of the car which I think they are putting on the register. They are already aware that the driver of the car was Nando and have his details.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> that was something I didnt realise, UK/EU drivers licences only last for 10 years now and have to be updated and renewed - theres an expiry date written on them and reminders are sent to the address on the licence, so if you're in Spain.......
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thats very true. If you allow the date on the front to be passed by then essentially you don't have a licence any more .... I often wonder how many people actually realise that.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats very true. If you allow the date on the front to be passed by then essentially you don't have a licence any more .... I often wonder how many people actually realise that.


Not quite correct regarding UK licences which are normally valid until your70th birthday. The part that expires after 10 years is the photo card because your appearance could change. The paper part is still valid until you are 70 so if you are in Spain and you are coming up to 70, it is a good idea to exchange your UK licence to a Spanish one.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite correct regarding UK licences which are normally valid until your70th birthday. The part that expires after 10 years is the photo card because your appearance could change. The paper part is still valid until you are 70 so if you are in Spain and you are coming up to 70, it is a good idea to exchange your UK licence to a Spanish one.


Afraid its totally correct baldy, courtesy of DVLA
If you look on the front of the licence there is a validity date. Thats the date the licernce is valid for, and if you dont renew it at the renewal date with that new photograph then the licence is no longer valid, i.e. expired. Doubtless you can go to DVLA afterwards if you are a UK resident and renew it after the event, but if it happens in Spain then you would have some extra work to put in I guess 

So just to confirm, a UK licence has to be renewed at the age of 70 for sure as you said, but it still needs renewing every 10 years with a new photo otherwise it is no longer valid


----------

